# Old Coot's Honey & Cinnamon Cure All.....



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Well, I'm not 100% certain this is kosher, but if it isn't, one of the Moderators can move it, delete it, or whatever is appropriate.

Was going through Old Coot's Blog, in the Buschcraft/Mountain Man section, and ran across the "CINNAMON AN HONEY CURES" article, and as I have Rheumatoid Arthritis and USE honey & cinnamon regularly, I can tell you from personal experience it DOES relieve the pain!! Lot of other things it's good for apparently. You may want to check it out.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

https://oldcoothillbilly.wordpress.com/bushcraftmountain-man/

Excerpt: "CINNAMON AN HONEY CURES
Ok folks, I ain't sayin this gonna cure everthin. But, it sure be worth a treh.
Found this here list a stuff that it's supposed ta cure. Don't know ifin I beleive it all, but can't really hurt.
It is found that a mix of honey and Cinnamon cures most diseases. Honey is produced in most of the countries of the world. Scientists of today also note honey as very effective medicine for all kinds of diseases. Honey can be used without side effects which is also a plus.
Today's science says that even though honey is sweet, when it is taken in the right dosage as a medicine, it does not harm even diabetic patients. *(The list of the many things it helps follows.....click on the link....very good advice!)*


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

I was just checking out his blog earlier today. . . lot's of good stuff! Love to learn new things and will have to try out his Bologna recipe along with some other things. Great blog.


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

Just an FYI. . I am hypoglycemic when I get below a certain weight mainly and to help regulate I'll add in a teaspoon of cinnamon to my coffee. It helps keep it regulated.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Uncle Coot has some great posts here on the forum about canning some pretty unusual things like hotdogs and cake!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

It would not surprise me if Old Coot didn't can a rack of ribs and some apple pie for next 4th of July.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Coot is a wise man and if any of survive the predicted collapse it will be him and his. imo.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

We use honey on cuts.
Also just ordered some cinnamon oil from Young Living for my husband to try. One of my cousins swears some drops in your drink will help high blood sugar in diabetics. Now I just have to convince husband to try it. He may if it's presented as a science experiment.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

I take a cinnamon capsule everyday,


Suppose to balance out the insulin the body produces, to work better to control the pancreas...:dunno:

I'm not on any diabetic meds, and my A1C always checks good ,

Blood levels glucose count averages 100 everyday.


Jim


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I take 1000 mg of Cinnamon with Chromium
Chromium is a metallic element that humans require in very small amounts. It is an essential part of metabolic processes that regulate blood sugar, and helps insulin transport glucose into cells, where it can be used for energy. Chromium also appears to be involved in the metabolism of carbohydrate, fat, and protein.

Plant based omega 3,5,6,7,9
B-complex 50
magnesium 250 mg 
potassium gluconate 595 mg
Pickle a day
fresh vegetables & fruits.


----------

